# Turbo?



## happa95 (Jan 28, 2009)

I was wondering... would it be beneficial for me to switch to Turbo, or to at least try to switch? As of now I average about 4:30 with an occasional 3:00 solve using M2 and classic pochmann. What would be some reasons to switch to Turbo? Is it any faster?


----------



## blah (Jan 28, 2009)

happa95 said:


> What would be some reasons to switch to Turbo?



You'd be the cool guy using something no one else uses 

And you'd be equipping yourself with essential freestyle knowledge should you decide to switch someday.

There really isn't much to "learn". It's more about practice than anything else. Corner algs are just commutators. Edge algs are very easy, you probably already know all of them, you just don't know that you know them. Go check out the algs if you're not sure what I mean.


----------



## happa95 (Jan 28, 2009)

I guess I'll try it. Once I get used to all 1xx of the possible setups, I think it could get quite fast.


----------



## Erik (Jan 28, 2009)

Kai Jiptner is now using TuRBo (note the capitals) for corners, he did 1:06 with it so far and I'm sure he'll get better times.


----------



## mazei (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm so lazy to learn this method. Heck, I'm lazy to even start doing M2 without orienting edges.


----------



## blah (Jan 28, 2009)

Erik said:


> TuRBo (note the capitals)



  

My prediction was right! I wanted to point that out, but I figured Erik would do it soon, so I just waited... and it happened! 

P/S: I get excited over the smallest things don't I?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 29, 2009)

*Turbo*

I use Turbo corners too now, although I am not yet accurate.
But with practise I am sure I will be faster than before.


----------



## James Kobel (Jan 29, 2009)

I still don't get the difference between TuRBo and freestyle. Could someone explain the difference for me?


----------



## happa95 (Jan 29, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> I still don't get the difference between TuRBo and freestyle. Could someone explain the difference for me?



haha even I know that! TuRBo has a fixed buffer (UF) and while freestyle CAN have a fixed buffer, it doesn't have to.


----------



## happa95 (Jan 29, 2009)

Erik: I don't understand why on your website for TuRBo edges, you don't include the U/U' moves in the algorithms for the last four algorithms.


----------



## blah (Jan 29, 2009)

happa95 said:


> Erik: I don't understand why on your website for TuRBo edges, you don't include the U/U' moves in the algorithms for the last four algorithms.



He does, it's stuck next to the images if you look carefully. That's just bad website layout-ing


----------



## blah (Jan 29, 2009)

happa95 said:


> Erik: I don't understand why on your website for TuRBo edges, you don't include the U/U' moves in the algorithms for the last four algorithms.



There's more. TuRBo, strictly speaking, should only cycle 3 specific pieces for corners and edges throughout the solve. (Someone translate this for me, I suck in expressing this.)


----------



## blade740 (Jan 29, 2009)

Erik: why is it capitalized as TuRBo?


----------



## tim (Jan 29, 2009)

blade740 said:


> Erik: why is it capitalized as TuRBo?



Because it's an abbreviation.

Damn, don't be lazy!


----------



## KJiptner (Jan 29, 2009)

Erik came up with this term because Rama was always using the word turbo in terms of good cubing. So when Erik came up with his idea (it was while chatting with me actually) he decided to call this new blind method "Turbo" (he was tired of those boring/confusing combinations of Letters). I said so that'd be TuRBo: "The Ruling/Reigning Blindmethod". That's why you should never ignore the capitals. It actually combines a fancy name and a Letter-Abbriviation


----------



## Suraimu (Jan 29, 2009)

Turbo is nice.
I use Turbo corner and edge.
I get recently PB 51.52 seconds.


----------



## cubeRemi (Jan 29, 2009)

take a look at my post here about algs to make TuRBo even faster.

it's post 117.

CubeRemi


----------



## rahulkadukar (Feb 6, 2009)

The main advantage is minimum setup move which is very important especially for a beginner like me.


----------



## martijn_cube (Feb 8, 2009)

Maybe people aready use them. but i found 2 new algs for 2 TuRBo cycles.
i didn't really liked the ones from erik's site. I also wrote down the cycle seen from FU. i think it's faster then de original alg. and it's very easy and sexy 

UF->RU->UL - FU->UR->LU | *(F RUR’U’ F’) U2 (F RUR’U’ F’) U2*
UF->UL->RU - FU->LU->UR | *U2 (F URU’R’ F’) U2 (F URU’R’ F’)*

edit: what do you tubro users use when you have some 2 cycles? of when you have parity? i could do the 2 cycle with M2 or classic-pochmann, and parity at the and with 2 corners right?
maybe i want to switch to turbo, or just switch to total freestyle, i don't really know yet. turbo edges is pretty cool.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 8, 2009)

martijn_cube said:


> edit: what do you tubro users use when you have some 2 cycles? of when you have parity? i could do the 2 cycle with M2 or classic-pochmann, and parity at the and with 2 corners right?
> maybe i want to switch to turbo, or just switch to total freestyle, i don't really know yet. turbo edges is pretty cool.



TuRBo uses UF buffer. If you have more cycles you break into new cycles. Or you can setup to H/Z-perm if you want.


----------



## Faz (Feb 9, 2009)

Btw, I use classic pochmann corners and M2 for edges - I'm thinking of trying freestyle corners and soon TuRBo.

My average is 2-3 mins, memo time being 1-2 mins. Is it worth it?


----------



## happa95 (Feb 9, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Btw, I use classic pochmann corners and M2 for edges - I'm thinking of trying freestyle corners and soon TuRBo.
> 
> My average is 2-3 mins, memo time being 1-2 mins. Is it worth it?



I am actually in almost the exact same predicament as you: I use classic Pochmann corners and M2 edges. However, my times are more in the 3-4 minute range...  From what I can tell, I think the best thing to do would be to first try to reduce memorization. Memorization can be trained pretty easily. After that, I think TuRBo sounds really nice for edges, especially because you can try to start incorporating other random algs that you learn. I tried to do a U-perm when the next two pieces were RF and UF: it ended up complete fail because the centers were switched.


----------



## martijn_cube (Feb 9, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> martijn_cube said:
> 
> 
> > edit: what do you tubro users use when you have some 2 cycles? of when you have parity? i could do the 2 cycle with M2 or classic-pochmann, and parity at the and with 2 corners right?
> ...




I did some sighted solves, and when i for example would have the cycle: UF->BL->LF it's easier to make a U move to get the 3 cycle. but then UF becomes FU in the cycle. that's why i also wrote down the FU cycles.

I now start my solve with edges. but with freestyle/TuRBo would it be better to start with corners or isn't there much difference? how would you solve a parity?


----------



## happa95 (Feb 9, 2009)

martijn_cube said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > martijn_cube said:
> ...



For UF->BL->LF, do a d turn then L' R.


----------



## martijn_cube (Feb 9, 2009)

yeah that's also possible. But a U move should be faster right? and when you use FU as buffer, the cycle is just the inverse of the UF version. so when you have UL->UR it becomes LU->RU.


----------



## martijn_cube (Feb 12, 2009)

I made alot of new corner algs for turbo. i think there alot better then the originals. but the originals were only made to be optimal . Now there a bit more finger-trick-friendly. i found 2 new edge algs, and all but 6 corner algs. the 6 corner algs were already good i think. I found most of them with cube explorer, and some on my one.
I would like to know if people already use some of them, or have better/other ones they use.

here is a picture of all the algs.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 12, 2009)

martijn_cube said:


> I made alot of new corner algs for turbo. i think there alot better then the originals. but the originals were only made to be optimal . Now there a bit more finger-trick-friendly.



For UF-R-U, why not Ul'U'LUMU'L'ULU' ?


----------



## martijn_cube (Feb 13, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> martijn_cube said:
> 
> 
> > I made alot of new corner algs for turbo. i think there alot better then the originals. but the originals were only made to be optimal . Now there a bit more finger-trick-friendly.
> ...


I think i like this one more  i don't really like L moves. but maybe i should give it a try. but the sexy move is pretty fast, right?

edit: I made a mirror one of the UF-R-U version. so thats almost the same as UF-L-U.
*U' r' (U' R U ) M' ( U' R' U ) R U*

new version with the above alg in it


----------



## vloc15 (Feb 14, 2009)

nice..i'm also planning on learning TuRBo


----------



## martijn_cube (Feb 14, 2009)

i think i like edges a bit more then corners. with corners the setup-moves are sometimes a bit hard. but maybe it's just practice.

i'm still in a bit of doubt if i want to use TuRBo or complete freestyle.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Feb 14, 2009)

martijn_cube said:


> i think i like edges a bit more then corners. with corners the setup-moves are sometimes a bit hard. but maybe it's just practice.
> 
> i'm still in a bit of doubt if i want to use TuRBo or complete freestyle.



If you use complete freestyle, you can use TuRBo algs, it is still freestyle.....


----------



## martijn_cube (Feb 15, 2009)

made a new version of the TuRBo algs. some small changes.
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9589


----------



## happa95 (Feb 15, 2009)

Just as an update, I am currently learning TuRBo corners.


----------



## martijn_cube (Feb 15, 2009)

nice. and wow your PB is already 1:53  very nice.
are you learning my TuRBo corner algs or do you have different ones?


----------



## happa95 (Feb 16, 2009)

martijn_cube said:


> nice. and wow your PB is already 1:53  very nice.
> are you learning my TuRBo corner algs or do you have different ones?



It was actually a split second choice to learn. I'm finding that I dont really like TuRBo all that well... I may try orienting corners then doing 3-cycles with a free buffer. But, I'm starting to average sub-3, so I may stick with M2 and classic pochmann for a while.


----------



## martijn_cube (Feb 16, 2009)

What is you memo time and method. because 1:39 seems pretty fast to me. i can get a 1 min solve time. so i guess your memo time is around 40 to 1 min time?
and maybe you can use M2 with freestyle/TuRBo corners.
on the otherhand, i think TuRBo edge is very nice.


----------



## happa95 (Feb 16, 2009)

martijn_cube said:


> What is you memo time and method. because 1:39 seems pretty fast to me. i can get a 1 min solve time. so i guess your memo time is around 40 to 1 min time?
> and maybe you can use M2 with freestyle/TuRBo corners.
> on the otherhand, i think TuRBo edge is very nice.



My memo is usually about 1:15-1:30. This solve just happened to look good so I rushed the memo. I think that i like M2 a lot so I'm not switching that. I may add some stuff to it but I will definately not switch edge methods.


----------



## martijn_cube (Feb 16, 2009)

my memo time is also around that. yeah i like m2 too. but i think other methods can be faster. and the memo with turbo is a bit easier i think.


----------



## byu (Mar 22, 2009)

Ok, just an update. I've finally learned all the corner and edge TuRBo algs, and know what they do. Now Im working on a freestyle method that is sort of based on TuRBo and uses all of the TuRBo algs


----------

